# Robin Kernohan, Vet



## KatB (1 July 2009)

Anyone had any experience of him?


----------



## sare_bear (1 July 2009)

Are you using him for a pre purchase exam? (vetting)


----------



## KatB (1 July 2009)

Yes...


----------



## sare_bear (1 July 2009)

Is he vetting Goddy or one you are buying? If one you are buying will pm you.


----------



## KatB (1 July 2009)

Will Pm you...


----------



## Fletch (1 July 2009)

PM'd you


----------



## icestationzebra (1 July 2009)

Clear out your PM's


----------



## sare_bear (1 July 2009)

Just typed lovely pm and it said your pm's are full!


----------



## KatB (1 July 2009)

Sorry!!! Have deleted them...


----------



## hannahkirkhill (1 July 2009)

I just tried to PM you as well, although by the looks of things others will prob be saying the same as me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ! PM me if you me to PM you


----------



## FlyingCircus (3 September 2014)

Sorry, I know this is old..but could you guys also PM me with info? 
Have a vetting with him soon..


----------



## sare_bear (3 September 2014)

Deleted as meant to be pm.


----------



## jude62 (20 October 2014)

Hi Have also been given his details for a vetting  - can you pm me with info?


----------



## fiona_davidson (23 October 2014)

I've always found him a very good- realistic vet.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 October 2014)

I used him for a cob I bought in Burton on Trent.  Down to earth Irish vet, make sure you tell him what you want the horse for.


----------



## 9tails (23 October 2014)

Oh, this is like Vaguebook!


----------



## EJJ999 (20 September 2015)

Hi - I know this is an ancient thread but I have been given Robin Kernohan's name to carry out a vetting.  Could anyone PM anything about him?


----------



## CrazyMare (20 September 2015)

He has retired recently from Chine House.


----------



## sallyessex (7 October 2016)

Hi old thread but still relevant... if anyone has any info about Robin Kernohan vet with 5 stage vettings I would be very grateful.


----------



## sallyessex (8 October 2016)

Hi 

Realise this is an old post but can you tell me anything yo know please?


----------



## crabbymare (8 October 2016)

if you read down the thread it seems he retired from Chine House in 2015


----------



## sallyessex (9 October 2016)

crabbymare said:



			if you read down the thread it seems he retired from Chine House in 2015
		
Click to expand...

Yes but he still practices alone.  He did a vetting for me about a month  ago and without going into too many details, I have concerns.  So if anyone has any experiences to share it might help me. Thank you!


----------



## onemoretime (9 October 2016)

Please could you also PM me as Im looking for a new horse.  Thanks


----------

